# How about a Bowie tribute thread?



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Post your faves here. I'd pretty much have to post the first 5 albums but I'll limit it to a couple for now. This guy was a major part of my life musically.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Good thread....here a few off the top of my head.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

When the disciple produced the master's album


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Backbeat (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

He was creative right to the end. This song from his last album released last week takes on a whole new meaning now.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have never bought any of his music nor played any of his songs but I would never change the radio station because a Bowie song was playing. His music was distinctive and never dated sounding.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

ed2000 said:


> I have never bought any of his music nor played any of his songs but I would never change the radio station because a Bowie song was playing. His music was distinctive and never dated sounding.


Glad to hear. I'm the same and was starting to wonder what was wrong with me. I was surprised to see him in the audience on the DVD from Les Paul's tribute show at the Meridian a few years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Favourite cover from his corpus.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad he gave this one to Ian Hunter.






I still remember watching this


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Bowie was such an amazing artist. It's such an empty feeling to know he is gone. 
Growing up in Windsor this always hit close to home. Love the opening riff.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Just had to include this given the recently past season. The setup and conversation between David and Bing feels really natural and genuine but I have this feeling the fly on the wall or tree might have had a few stories to pass along!

[video]



[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great song although I prefer the harder edged guitar of Ronson (always)






Another album I wore out  So diverse, as usual.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Used to play. China Girl, Hero's and Lets Dance. My favorite Bowie tunes. I just might be able to pull them off still all though the China Girl solo I never had down note for note..


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Loved his lyrics from the glam "hot tramp I love you so" or "wham bam thank you ma'am" to the philosophical " time may change me, but I can't trace time." So many levels. Oh and that guitar hook on Rebel Rebel...fantastic. I think I'd like to spend time learning piano just so I could play Changes.
Now if you'll excuse me I have to go watch him judge that Zoolander walk off ...again.

[video]



[/video]

[video]



[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

One of his early memorable tracks... This one with Forest, Ontario's Emm Gryner on keys and vocals. Pretty cool.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread is such a beautiful tribute thread to someone who had a huge impact on me! I recall some of my most vivid memories of the past with a David Bowie song playing in the background! And now being able to play some of his songs! Just to be able to rip off a kick ass Bowie riff on your guitar! That does it for me!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Major part of my life too, such a loss.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

One of the most amazing performance ever...


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Bowie was always the one I wouldn't bring up in conversations about favourites; wanted to enjoy his music all for myself!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

http://www.superstarmagazine.com/ho...c-freddie-mercury-and-david-bowie-a-cappella/ seen this today on the web. Freddie Mercury and David Bowie A Cappella


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

The flow of notes seems so simple but the timing as they ascend and descend is beautiful in this one. 

[video]



[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

leftysg said:


> The flow of notes seems so simple but the timing as they ascend and descend is beautiful in this one.
> 
> [video]
> 
> ...


Such a great song, but then the whole album is a masterpiece.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a couple of Labs and I joke that they are my diamond dogs ( but lab owners know how far that is from the truth!) I loved the characters and images Bowie created and this tune brings A Clockwork Orange to my imagination.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I miss him terribly! Just watching this brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

David Bowie with Robert Fripp.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

This was the Brit award tribute...music begins about 9 minutes. You can hear why Lorde trumps Gaga.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

One of my favorite youtubes


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> One of my favorite youtubes


I saw part of the "5 years" documentary yesterday where Rick Wakeman talks about this song. I have been listening to albums for the first time like Low, Hunky Dory, - great stuff.


----------

